# "Kursk" Russian sub disaster movie in the works



## CougarKing (19 Aug 2015)

Who made a better Russian sub commander? Harrison Ford (K-19) or Sean Connery (The Hunt for Red October)?  :blotto:

Variety



> *Kursk Submarine Disaster Movie in the Works at Luc Besson’s EuropaCorp*
> 
> AUGUST 17, 2015 | 01:34PM PT
> Dave McNary
> ...


----------



## cupper (19 Aug 2015)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> Who made a better Russian sub commander? Harrison Ford (K-19) or Sean Connery (The Hunt for Red October)?  :blotto:
> 
> Variety



Connery, he's got the Russian accent down to a Tee. :nod:

Alec Baldwin does a reasonable facsimile. ;D

"Be careful Ryan. There are things on this boat that don't take kindly to bullets."


----------

